# DIY or hire someone???



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm in the process of purchasing a house, it needs some work and as soon as we close on it I plan on fixing it up a little. It needs new sheetrock in the living room, kitchen and hallway. I'm also going to put tile floors in the kitchen and bathrooms, refinish the hardwood floors and put new countertops in. My question, would it be worth it to to hire someone to do some of the work or just do it myself. The only part I don't really want to do is the sheetrock. Anybody got any advice on remodeling?


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

none of that stuff is diffucult to do if you are pretty handy and you will save a bunch of money by doing it yourself. Personally i would do it all myself.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Kind of depends on how much time and money you've got. Hanging sheetrock ain't much fun.


----------



## firefight (Sep 12, 2009)

*Remodel*

All the work you have listed is not difficult. I would suggest that you have a helper. I have had the task of hiring people to do some work for me lately. It seems that a lot of people want to work , but are not capable of doing the job correctly. I would do the work myself and save the hassle of trying to get the job done and then having to go behind the other person and clean/correct their work. Just my opinion. Hope that you enjoy your new home.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I am building my own home and am about 1/3 of the way through the project. My labor cost so far is 0.....If you have the time you can do all of it yourself.....I hate sheetrock too.....Not putting any in the house....


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

If you know how to do it I would do it your self. I would hang the sheetrock & pay somebody to tape & float it. It takes a lot of experience to make it look good! If you know how to do the tile & counter tops do it yourself. When your done you can come over to my house & show me how to do it .


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Unless you are very familiar with wood finishes and refinishing equipment, please do not try to do the wood floors yourself.

Every floor I've seen done DIY looks like ****. Even cheap contractors who "do" wood floors make it look like ****. 

Hang, but sub out the taping/floating of the sheet rock and hire someone to do the floors.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02....*

I have bought and redone houses for the past 30 yrs. If you are capable of doing the work it really boils down to time vs money. Yes, you can save a ton of money by doing it yourself...best guess...2-12 months part time. 1 month full time.

I really don't understand the question? "Is it worth it?" In time? In money? In quality of workmanship? Sheetrock is really pretty easy, and forgiving.

Sub out....maybe 3 wks or a little more...if you "get after it" LOL.

Your choice.

Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Going to add a PS here...*

on mudding sheetrock. One thing I notice that many amateur sheetrockers do, is use too small a mudding knife. You want at least a 12" knife, AND a real mud tray, to hold your mud.

It is also pretty critical to get the mud just the right consistency....too wet...it will sag on you...too dry wont accept tape. AND well worth the money for a "pivoting" head sheetrock sander on a pole....that accepts the "screen" type sanding "paper".

It is painful to watch a "do it yourselfer" try to do seams with a 6" or 9" knife. LOL It is simply impossible to blend it out to the sides.

Later
R3F


----------

